# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  Terrible Halloween Costumes

## Crunch



----------


## Crunch

Shoppers looking for plus-size Delightful Devil or Nerdy Girl outfits began noticingand getting angry aboutthe subheading a week ago, but the superstore didnt respond or fix the mistake on the page until this afternoon.
On October 21, copywriter Kristyn Washburn tweeted, .@Walmart Not sure labeling these as Fat Girl Costumes is the best approach. #rude Joslyn Gray, who pointed it out on her blog losergurl.com. When youre plus sized, Halloween can be downright scary, she wrote. Calling people FAT, Walmart, isnt a Trick,or a Treat. _Its an insult. 

https://www.yahoo.com/style/walmart-...108475113.html

_

----------


## fyrenza



----------

Invayne (10-28-2014),pragmatic (10-30-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------

Crunch (10-28-2014),Devil505 (10-28-2014),Invayne (10-28-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## teeceetx

> 



lololol...... the best

----------


## texmaster



----------

East of the Beast (10-30-2014),fyrenza (10-28-2014),Invayne (10-28-2014),pragmatic (10-30-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> 


 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

LOLOL....can't. Breathe....

----------

texmaster (10-28-2014)

----------


## Invayne

Can't say there's no sense of humor here, huh? LOLOL!


*Kid's Purim Costume Idea: The Burning Twin Towers? [PHOTO]* *Seven-year-old twins premiere their homemade costumes in Israel* 


http://www.shalomlife.com/culture/18...-towers-photo/

----------


## East of the Beast

> LOLOL....can't. Breathe....


That's freakin' awful!.LOL!

----------


## texmaster

> Can't say there's no sense of humor here, huh? LOLOL!
> 
> 
> *Kid's Purim Costume Idea: The Burning Twin Towers? [PHOTO]*
> 
> *Seven-year-old twins premiere their homemade costumes in Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd beat the shit out of their parents in front of those kids.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I'd beat the shit out of their parents in front of those kids.


Betcha it was a put-up job...an American liberal who still suffers from Bush Derangement Syndrome.

----------


## OceanloverOH

costume fail 1.png Disgusting....what was she thinking?  That she looked cool?

costume fail 2.png Double gross!  Can't believe he went out in public like that!

costume fail 3.png Camel toe, anyone?

costume fail 4.png What the hell IS that??????????

----------

texmaster (10-28-2014)

----------


## texmaster



----------


## texmaster

I suggested these outfits for the  sales women at my office and lost a week's pay for some reason

----------


## Trinnity

> costume fail 4.png What the hell IS that??????????


Cigar?

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Cigar?


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!  Maybe............ :Thinking:

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------

fyrenza (10-30-2014)

----------


## OceanloverOH

Edward Cheap Silverware Hands?

----------

Invayne (10-31-2014),texmaster (10-30-2014)

----------


## pragmatic



----------

Crunch (10-30-2014),fyrenza (10-30-2014)

----------


## pragmatic



----------

fyrenza (10-30-2014),Invayne (10-31-2014)

----------


## pragmatic



----------

fyrenza (10-30-2014),Invayne (10-31-2014)

----------


## pragmatic

Bumble cat....

----------


## fyrenza



----------

pragmatic (10-30-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------

pragmatic (10-30-2014)

----------


## Coolwalker



----------

DonGlock26 (10-30-2014),Invayne (10-31-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## Coolwalker



----------


## Coolwalker



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## East of the Beast



----------

Invayne (10-31-2014)

----------


## East of the Beast

> 


I guess it just depends whose posting

----------


## East of the Beast



----------


## East of the Beast



----------

fyrenza (10-30-2014),Invayne (10-31-2014)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------


## East of the Beast



----------


## East of the Beast



----------

Invayne (10-31-2014)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

Invayne (10-31-2014)

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

We found these in a trash pile and brought them to Burning Man.

----------

Invayne (10-31-2014),texmaster (10-30-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Twisty The Clown

----------


## OceanloverOH

> 


eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwww  wwwwwwww

----------


## fyrenza



----------

East of the Beast (10-31-2014),pragmatic (10-30-2014),texmaster (10-30-2014)

----------


## Crunch

> 


Aaagghhh! A feminist! Very scary!

----------


## Crunch



----------

fyrenza (10-31-2014),pragmatic (10-31-2014)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> 


i'd recognize her anywhere, that's Dolly Barkston

----------

fyrenza (10-31-2014),pragmatic (10-31-2014),texmaster (10-31-2014)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> 


Mordent, chillin' on a lovely fall day.

----------

East of the Beast (10-31-2014),pragmatic (10-31-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

Chillin' like a VILLAIN!!!   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

pragmatic (10-31-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------

Invayne (11-01-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------

pragmatic (10-31-2014)

----------


## pragmatic

> 




Love that one...!!!

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------

